# Side-scan sonar video: Pensacola Bay Wreck #07



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Below is an example of using Google Earth to display a side-scan sonar map. It is also an example of a side-scan image produced when your boat runs right over the top of a wreck. In this case, the resulting scan looks a bit like a person/statue standing on the bottom.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Despite your troubles, I like your project.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Hydro Therapy 2 said:


> Despite your troubles, I like your project.


Thanks. It is a lot of work, but a lot of fun too.

It's really no trouble. Selling numbers to "Private Reefs" is a sensitive topic to be sure. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion.


----------

